# Volume...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Out of the mouths of birds.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Guineas, peafowl, turkeys, chickens, ducks--sort of in that order here at the sanctuary. Then there is the added chaos of Spring!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just saw my first Scarlet Tanager and wouldn't you know it, it was the noise it made that drew my attention.


----------

